# Found a banded bird



## wwlani (Sep 12, 2011)

HELP! I followed the directions here and the bird is safe in an old (clean) dog crate with food and water as directed. Appears to be sleeping and was easily caught. It did "fly" but low to the ground and only a few feet. Band on it's leg reads 997 AIJ/STY (or STD I can't read my sons handwriting) 2008. Please advise.

Lani


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Most important is give him water and food, any seed you can get will work, if you don't have any seed, get some of those wild birds seed they sell in walmart or home depot. Give him couple of days and it will bounce back to health.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

We need ALL accurate and correct letters and numbers.
Is it a homer or fancy pigeon also.


----------



## wwlani (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you. We gave it food and water. Should I try to take to rapture trust for rehab/rescue or see what happens over a few days?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

If you give us the right info on the band, we can probably tell you what club it belongs to and then you can call the race secretary and they should be able to tell you who the birds belong to by the numbers in the band.


----------



## wwlani (Sep 12, 2011)

Please excuse my ignorance but what is the difference between a homer or fancy pigeon?


----------



## wwlani (Sep 12, 2011)

It is 997 AIJ (over) STD 2008 on a yellow band.

Bird is drinking! :


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The only one I know that would be close to that is AU, not AIJ.


STAMFORD PC
PHILLIP TUCCIARONE
STAMFORD, CT
Phone No. 203-324-0224


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

A U bands were Green in 2008


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I know, but it could have been a custom color. Otherwise I have no idea.


----------



## wwlani (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe it is worn so it looks like AIJ could be AU. It is definitely yellow. Thank you for your help!


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

A fabcy pigeon would have a notch at the back of the head, r muffs on the feet. Although there are some breeds of fancy pigeons that do not have those. Can you show us a picture of this bird, because I have been looking for my own lost birds since july.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

That is not the definition of a fancy pigeon. A fancy pigeon is any breed that a human has made. There are many fancy pigeons that do not have crests or feathered feet. So homing pigeons can have frills, and some can have feathered feet. A fancy pigeon is any man made pigeon.

ADD: although all man made pigeons are fancies technically, sometimes only show breeds may be called fancy ( still show breeds can be without muffs or crests). Homers, tipplers, tumblers, roller, and high flyers are more often called preformance breeds. There are also birds used for meat which are called utility breeds. If the pigeon is not a wild aninmal and has some set of standard then it is a a fancy.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Fancy pigeons are domesticated varieties of the Rock Pigeon (Columba livia). They are bred by pigeon fanciers for various traits relating to size, shape, color, and behavior. The breeders of these fancy varieties exhibit their birds at pigeon shows, fairs and other livestock exhibits. There are over 300 breeds of Fancy Pigeons.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A fancy pigeon would be a show bird, in my opinion. Which is the general accepted definition. To me, birds bred for performance are not "fancy" by any means. They aren't made to look pretty or conform to any standard.
Although to "normal people", anything other than a street pigeon is "fancy".


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

ptras said:


> Fancy pigeons are domesticated varieties of the Rock Pigeon (Columba livia). They are bred by pigeon fanciers for various traits relating to size, shape, color, and behavior. The breeders of these fancy varieties exhibit their birds at pigeon shows, fairs and other livestock exhibits. There are over 300 breeds of Fancy Pigeons.


Usually when you quote someones else work you give a source.
Maybe you forgot so here it is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fancy_pigeon


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

well, some show breeds were / are performance breeds also. Like flying flights, though they like others normally split. I think by strictest sense its all made pigeons, by piratical sense its just show breeds.


----------

